# I was thinkin



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

When this forum was started that we would get a few more closet guitarists and musicians to come out the closet and post vids of what they are doing... I ain't never gunna be a rock star but I do enjoy playin and postin.. 

What you guys doing.. I would like to see some of your work.. Listen to your jams...
Get out the digital and video a few for us.....


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Just discovered this forum on 2cool. Who would a thunk. I enjoy playing but usually for small groups around the fire pit out back after a bbq. Play a little of all types of music form James Taylor, Skynyrd, Green Day, Neil Young. Chet Atkins. Like it all. Would like to get together with others to learn to play as a group and just jam and throw a few back. I've got a Luna eclipse acoutic and a Les Paul studio electric. I'm looking for a Gretch Country Gent. and a Fender Tele.


----------



## Qarboss (Feb 22, 2009)

Am technologically inferior....no way to put it out there. will be up for gettin' together when that is in the cards tho. Like the "al fresco" approach JQ.

Scott


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, I'm selling my equipment and just getting a balloon:


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm technologically unable to post them talkies with moving pictures. But, how about some live pics of me performing country, r&b and Metal. These are really old....


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I wish I could post up my old pic's. Though most that I have left..which is only three. Not digital pic's..they are framed. Now all the others are with other folk's over in Florida. Kinda like the archives. The recording's are not in my possession either. Man I wish I could share them. I think I am going to have to make a few call's.


----------



## Puma (Jun 16, 2009)

I was thinkin the same thing. But, for me, I really don't like listening to my playing long enough to record it. I have this love/hate thing going with my very terrible playing. 

Ho hum, maybe some day I will play well enough to post it...........


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i'll post up a few later on tonight or tomorrow if i can remember. i'll just put up some voice notes from my iphone, maybe play a little "name that tune"....


----------

